# Where to find gingeritis 3d final



## dstu03 (Aug 2, 2011)

Gingeritis 3d by Chingy51o

Rootzwiki is starting to act like another site that I will leave unamed.


----------



## dickenam (Jun 14, 2011)

Moved thread to General.


----------



## dickenam (Jun 14, 2011)

And I beg to differ with you on your last comment, there are rules that need to be followed and if they aren't then there are consequences. Period.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

dstu03 said:


> Gingeritis 3d by Chingy51o
> 
> Rootzwiki is starting to act like another site that I will leave unamed.


Hes not following the GPL license man. Thats why the download link had to be pulled. If he swaps the kernel out for another kernel where a source can be provided, then he can gladly repost the link. and not only has he done this, this time its happened 2 times in the past. Rules are rules...we cant let someone not follow them and force everyone else to follow them


----------



## dstu03 (Aug 2, 2011)

The problem is its guilty till proven innocent just like another site if the mods took time to look at the claims made this would be a much better place. You banned a guy for putting a kernel in his rom that is not even his kernel seems like that is a little unreasonable. Separate personal feelings and let people use the rom if they want to.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Wow, to say that Rootzwiki is becoming like XDA is a major slap in the face to Rootzwiki. If you don't like it then please leave. As SyNiK4L has said he doesn't follow the most basic rule of not only Android but Linux in general. It was made to be shared so that others can add things to it and make it better.


----------



## dstu03 (Aug 2, 2011)

If that is the case then every rom that includes the stock HTC kernel should not be posted on this site either.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

dstu03 said:


> The problem is its guilty till proven innocent just like another site if the mods took time to look at the claims made this would be a much better place. You banned a guy for putting a kernel in his rom that is not even his kernel seems like that is a little unreasonable. Separate personal feelings and let people use the rom if they want to.


No there is no justice system needed here, he doesn't have source for the kernel used in his ROM therefor it is against the GPL and against what Rootzwiki believes in. The kernel is in everyone of his ROM's and he swears by it, I think it is very reasonable.

There is no personal feelings here it is someone being the same as Microsoft or Apple and not allowing people to see how it was built.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

dstu03 said:


> If that is the case then every rom that includes the stock HTC kernel should not be posted on this site either.


Actually, funny you mention that as ALL phone company's that develop android release source for their kernels! It is all easily accessible at their sites.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

dstu03 said:


> The problem is its guilty till proven innocent just like another site if the mods took time to look at the claims made this would be a much better place. You banned a guy for putting a kernel in his rom that is not even his kernel seems like that is a little unreasonable. Separate personal feelings and let people use the rom if they want to.


We banned him(if im correct about who your talking about) because he was asked to follow by GPL and either post the kernel source or change the kernel. Which is what everyone has to do here to abide by the GPL....its a legal issue. Its not about what we want, we dont take sides, we just get the facts and proceed accordingly. And like i said before. we cant allow people to post a rom that isnt GPL compliant..... If we let chingy post it...then we would have to let everyone post them, and that would be breaking the rules of this site, as well as the GPL. I dont understand how you dont get this. If you want to find his rom then go where you linked to. We're not gonna take the link down in this thread, we just cant have a OP of a rom linked directly to the rom, if it isnt compliant.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> Actually, funny you mention that as ALL phone company's that develop android release source for their kernels! It is all easily accessible at their sites.


andddddd exactly.


----------



## dstu03 (Aug 2, 2011)

HTC hasn't released the GB source for the thunderbolt. Please correct me if I am mistaken.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

dstu03 said:


> HTC hasn't released the GB source for the thunderbolt. Please correct me if I am mistaken.


They have 30 days to release or Google can send them a written letter stating they must release it. And please don't say give Chingy 30 days, he has had the same kernel in every ROM he has posted for 3+ months now.

Edit: Actually there is no OTA GB for the Thunderbolt. It was stopped a couple days after it began. So they still don't need to release the source.


----------



## Adrynalyne (Jun 22, 2011)

Drama, drama.

ziggy can choose to release source and resolve all of these issues.

He knowingly defiles the GPL. Yes, defiles. He even took his kernels down for awhile because he wasn't in compliance, and he posted on his blog accordingly. I was impressed. I changed my mind when he deleted that blog post, and decided to keep releasing them.


----------



## Adrynalyne (Jun 22, 2011)

dstu3,

If everyone felt like ziggy does today (Google included), do you think we would have aosp?


----------



## dstu03 (Aug 2, 2011)

Don't try to defend HTC and verizon. Chingy has done a lot of good work on the TB and he has one of the best roms on it. In my opinion if someone does not want to release a kernel who care its not like people are doing this for money. This is not life and death and this is something we all do in our free time. If you haven't tried gingeritis you should most people who do agree that it is an awesome rom with great battery life.


----------



## Adrynalyne (Jun 22, 2011)

Adrynalyne said:


> dstu3,
> 
> If everyone felt like ziggy does today (Google included), do you think we would have aosp?


I think I will quote myself.


----------



## dstu03 (Aug 2, 2011)

I am not defending Ziggy


----------



## HalosGhost (Jun 29, 2011)

Just to throw in my two cents. Even if you're okay with the kernel becoming closed source (which doesn't make much sense to me), it isn't your choice, and it isn't the choice of the developer. The code is legally required to be released. And distribution of that code is, technically speaking, illegal. It's perfectly legitimate and understandable for a popular (and awesome) website like RootzWiki to not allow for illegal distributions to be posted by its members, no matter how technical it may be.

I'm not a fan of the manufacturer spins of Android, but even they do comply with GPL where they have to. All developers of the Android platform are required to do the same, the end.

All the best,

-HG


----------



## Adrynalyne (Jun 22, 2011)

dstu03 said:


> I am not defending Ziggy


You are if you defend Chingy for purposely defying the rules.


----------



## dstu03 (Aug 2, 2011)

Not trying to cause any problems people should just know there are other roms out there. Chingy has done a lot of good work and so has team bamf.


----------



## Adrynalyne (Jun 22, 2011)

dstu03 said:


> Not trying to cause any problems people should just know there are other roms out there. Chingy has done a lot of good work and so has team bamf.


If Team BAMF included ziggy's kernel, we would be subject to the same rules and consequences.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

okay ima say this and close this.....GPL GPL GPL GPL GPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPLGPL GPL GPL GPL LOL


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

here, read this, since you know, we are bad people.


----------

